
Brexit: The best thing that could happen to Holland - MachineMan
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/brexit-best-thing-could-happen-holland-bart-verschoor
======
daenney
For correctness, it's The Netherlands, not Holland. Though Amsterdam is
located in one of the Hollands.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE_IUPInEuc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE_IUPInEuc)

